# Period correct tires?



## tom's72gto (Jan 5, 2022)

Recently acquired a nice 72 GTO HO has the factory 14" wheels and a set of TA Radials. No tire on the spare in the trunk. What is the correct period tires? Firestone wide Ovals from Coker? Or???

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These were the factory offering for '71;


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice Cut Sheet Jr!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No, This is from one of my many resource books. 
I recommend this one to anyone with a GTO


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

did they spell mandatory wrong??  nice reference


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1969GPSJ said:


> did they spell mandatory wrong??  nice reference


Nope, the writer was from the "south." Ambaalance, liebarry, zaust, yuntoo, etc..


----------

